

Why You Shouldn't Send your Brand New 27" iMac to MacSales.com/OWC For Upgrades - benradler
http://benradler.com/macsales-com-27-imac-ssd-esata-upgrade-nightmare-owc-other-world-computing/

======
mishmash
Won't comment on OWC but sending anything off to anyone with "many projects"
due in eight days sounds a little risky.

